
QuillBot: Free Paraphrasing Tool - saternius
https://quillbot.com/app
======
netinstructions
Looks like a great force-multiplier tool to assist the fake product review
business!

~~~
hnuser123456
It's still far more economical and effective to hire real people to type
those. Plus, it's easy to recognize fully conciseness-optimized English. And
when leaving reviews, your average person doesn't write the most concise
English possible.

Neural networks are capable of optimizing English. The knowledge and capacity
to do this is already globally widespread. Sorry to be the one to tell you.

~~~
saternius
Glad you agree. I suspect QuillBot is not ideal for fake reviews anyways since
you would likely want a diversity of positive opinions rather than the same
ones regurgitated. What I'm really excited to see is, where this technology
goes in regards to education and writing enhancement. (For clarity, I'm the
CEO of Quillbot)

~~~
hnuser123456
Your product is a good tool for teaching improved English. A tutor once told
me, for a standardized English test, the shortest answer option that still
sounds natural is likely the right one. I nearly aced it.

------
duchenne
Since I am not a native English speaker, I use quillbot to make my sentences
sound more natural. Especially when I write an email or for the texts on my
web apps.

Also, I met the founders before our yc interviews. They are very cool guys,
with an impressive tech.

~~~
saternius
Totally remembered our couch conversation. Appreciate the kind words and
support. Hope your startup is doing well and I'm glad you found our website
helpful!

~~~
duchenne
Also, I've met quite many office workers in France and Korea that would be
very interested in your service. They regularly have to make powerpoint slides
in English. This kind of presentations can have a big impact on their careers,
but they struggle because of the language. They sometimes call proof-reading
services. They are high-quality but not flexible. You have to send them the
finished document and cannot make last minute modifications. Maybe, the
companies could even pay to make it accessible for their employees (or
embedded in an powerpoint). Foreign branches of international corporations
could be a good target because the communication between local workers and the
HQ is always problematic.

------
openbasic
This is so much fun. Does anyone know any opensource alternatives of this kind
of text and essay manipulation?

------
gibolt
Seems to do a consistent job making comparable sentences. Curious what tech is
underneath the UI.

~~~
saternius
It uses a deep sequence to sequence model, and the drop-down thesaurus are
phrase embeddings trained on large corpuses like Reddit and Wikipedia.

~~~
lumost
What did you use for the parallel data? the paraphrases are much better than
an auto-encoder.

------
venuur
Cool idea! I tried it, but it gave me back the same sentence I put in :(. I
guess my sentence was not interesting enough. Unfortunately my connection is
too slow to poke around more.

------
objektif
Cant get past the captcha.

~~~
saternius
We considered removing recaptcha, since we are fully aware of how annoying it
is, but we had to keep it because of the rampant bot abuse.

------
superasn
I couldn't find the premium pricing anywhere. Now it wants me to signup before
I can know it. Maybe I missed it?

------
rladd
It changed the meaning of a paragraph I tested it with.

~~~
saternius
The system is by no means perfect. If I had to compare it to self driving
cars, I'd say its a level 2 on automation safety. You should have your hands
on the wheel when you use it, but it still makes driving easier.

------
m_ransing
I like this. This will help in writing email.

------
your-nanny
after the fifth captcha chalkenge/demand I quit. please don't waste my time

